# Poison Apple Pub Map - Bridge Missing



## JDragon (Feb 1, 2007)

Just wanted to check on something.

From the description of the pub in the adventure it sounded like there should be a bridge going from the pub to one of the buildings next to it. 

But I'm not seeing it on the map.

Just wondering which building the bridge would go to?

Thanks

JD


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2007)

Bridge is on the roof, and it goes to the building to the right.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks.

I may add that in to my map for my game since I'm using the projector.

I spent the night last night moving the second floor and adding a roof. 

JD


----------

